# Halloween pics



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I did indeed dress up Finnegan the wonder dog for Halloween, and of course he went trick or treating with the kids and us. His friend Chloe dressed up and came along too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I did dress up - but no pictures of me 
These are my 2 daughters and my grandson --










And this was my "baby" Cinda (RIP)
I bottle raised her from 1 day old. My youngest daughter use to dress her up like a doll, so clothes were 2nd nature to Cinda. She thought she was a little furry human. She dressed up every year and won 1st place at the pet stores!









This was her "native american" costume


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Sweet! Nice costums*


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

All very cute...you can't resist a dog in costume...or kids for that matter!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great costumes!!! The dogs are SO adorable!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great costumes!!!


----------

